# Brits in Ayutthaya



## LeSoleil (May 12, 2015)

Hi there

I've just arrived in Ayutthaya and was wondering if there were any Brits living in the city? I'm keen to meet people make new friends! Thanks


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

don't live in Ayutthaya,so can't help much on thatbest to look for bar's and eating places that expats visit


----------



## LeSoleil (May 12, 2015)

that's good advice, thanks


----------

